# Issues with Roland GX-24 not cutting properly



## importimagebilly (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok so as you can see the cutter is not cutting straight lines on the letters nor cutting letter correctly (see M).



















I did what roland suggested and bought their high performance blade holder, a new blade, and cutting strip. This is the result I get . Pretty much exactly what is was doing before. Before I'm told I need to send it in for repairs does anyone have any suggestions? I cleaned the rollers and the settings are all correct.

This all started randomly one day. My machine was fine then started doing this out of no where. Please advise


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are a couple of things you can try. First I would try doing a reset on the cutter. 
With the cutter on and the display reading UNSETUP press the down arrow until the display reads Others. Press the Right arrow key and the screen will read Smoothing, down arrow until you see Factory Defaults, right arrow key and enter to reset the cutter. You will need to reset your force on the cutter because it will go back to 50 GF and you may need to change your offset depending on the blade you are using. 
The next thing…how long is the USB cable you are using? If it is very long and not a powered cable this could be part of the problem. 
What material is this in the photos? It looks like a card stock. What force, blade and offset are you using? If this is a card stock I would slow the cutter down use a 60 degree blade and have it cut more than once. 
Next thing would be to make sure the material is under the grip rollers on both sides and the grip rollers are centered on the grit rollers under the material. Make sure they are both feeding out the same. Could be a bad roller depending on how old the cutter is and if you leave the wheels locked when not in use. 
Hope this helps some


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

What program are you using to send the files to the GX-24, Cut Studio? Can you post or email a copy of the file you are using? It might not be the cutter, it may actually be the software you are using or the actual data in the file. If you want me to look at the file, send me a PM with your email address and I will reply with my email for you to send the file to.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

This looks like an offset issue to me. 

What degree blade are you using? Typically a 45 degree blade would be .250 offset and a 60 degree would be .500


----------



## rookie1178 (Mar 4, 2013)

What the hell is he cutting? Correct me if I'm wrong but shouldn't thick cardstock like that be ideally cut on a flatbed cutter? I haven't bought my cutter yet but everything I've read points to this being an incorrect offset setting (like nick the industry expert said). Also where did "importimagebilly" vanish to, did he get his problem resolved, is he busy cutting away?


----------

